# New (to me) 1974 Guild F212xl



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Scored this 1974 Guild F212xl on Kijiji at a price I could not refuse. I have wanted one of these for many years. It has it's bumps and bruises but plays beautifully and rings out like a cannon. I have a hard time putting it down.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Just my opion, but I think you scored. '74! I'm happy for you  but a little green. 

Congrat's. An exceptionally nice guitar.


----------

